# The new "WUT" Up Wellington gathering roll call and rules



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Saturday, February 5th, 7:00am.

First off for directions. Chet and Frans is located on the route 58 south of Wellington. Route 58 (Lorain county) can be reached by I-90, I-80, or I-480/10. Also by route 303, Route 18 or Route 162. Whichever route taken, head south just past route 162. The shop is on the right (they also offer gas, so look for the Marathon sign.) If the lot gets too full, you can park in the lot across the street, the Huntington maintenance garage, but you have to access it from the south side of 162, east of 58. 

We will meet at Chet and Fran's at 7am. Becky, will have free coffee and she will be ordering plenty of bait. She will have minnows in 3 sizes, waxies, red and white maggots, mealworms, and troutworms. She'll also have propane, bait buckets, and she'll order in extra tackle as well.

Sign in will be 7 to 7:45 and will be $5. Big fish category for an additional $5. (see below for prizes) After 7:45 a.m., sign ins are closed, no exceptions, and we'll head to Wellington upground. I will give directions to the upground after registration. Handicap parking is allowed at the top of the ramp at the reservior, but everyone else must park in the lot. You can unload at the top but please be courteous as there is limited space for unloading.

Everyone needs to bring a bucket and be certified at Chet and Frans before they step on the ice. Certification is a crossreference from our master list, and then a numbered sticker will be put on your bucket. No sticker, no eligibility, no exceptions. If you didn't come to the Moggie get together, certification is quick and painless and only takes a couple seconds for each fisherman.

Fishing will go from 8 am. till 3:30 p.m. You must be back at the ramp by 4:00 for weigh in, NO EXCEPTIONS. 

Gills 7" minimum
Crappie 8" minimum
Perch 8" minimum

Prizes: All ties will be decided with a coin flip.

First place-Most total weight panfish- TROPHY + 50%
Second place- Second total weight panfish- TROPHY + 25%
Third place- Third total weight panfish- TROPHY and prize

Youth division 
First place- Most total weight panfish- TROPHY + 25%
Second place- Second total weight panfish- TROPHY 

BIGGEST FISH (optional $5) 100% payout of biggest fish entry fee.

Youth Division is 16 and younger

Note, Youth are automatically entered into youth division upon registering and paying their $5, in addition to being eligable for the regular division. 

This is a panfish tourney but big fish can be any species. No tip-ups allowed. two rods per angler. You can fish together but each person weighs in individually. 

This is really for fun, just like the moggie and wingfoot gatherings. Please bring a plastic grocery bag for trash as we will have a full-size trash bag at weigh-in and I will dispose of it. If we fill the can by the ramp, I dont want it blowing all over the lake. 

Participant list:
1. Wannabitawerm

2. Joe01

3. lovinlife (tentative)

4. BigKev 5. & 6.(and guests)

7. bigpapa (and guest)

8. backagainbaha

9. sady dog (tentative)

10. cast and shoot 11. & 12.(and Guests)

13. PaPawsmith 14. & 15.(and guests)

16. John (Wannabitawerm's Dad - tentative)

17. Critter Getter 

18. Critter Getters dad

19. bobberhead2

20. Perchy101 (tentative)

21. KopperTop

22. Lil' Rob

23. WalleyeGuy

24. tomb and 25. thru 30. guests

31. kozak

32. Lightman (tentative)

33. tubuzz2

34. ODNR3723 (tentative)

35. capt S (tentative)

36. Alwaysfishin 

37. Billfish

38. Jiggin Jim 

39. no luck again (needs an open seat)

40. bszoke and 41. guest (tentative)

42. fishmaniac and 43. guest (tentative and maybe open seat)

44. johnny fish and 45. guest 46. & 47. (2 others tentative)

48. angler204 49. guest (tentative)

50. jeffyv10 and 51. guest

52. Hooking It Up and 53. guest

54. greg 3891

55. sliderville

56. quackpot

57. Darris

58. rippin lips

59. jhiggy11 

60. bigcrappiehammer and 61. daughter

62. walleyehunter

63. EJH

64. Hook 'em N Cook em'

65. Knute

66. little d

**Check back regularly for updates and ice conditions** 


Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=163221#ixzz1BunAXRg5


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I wish I can make it!!...have fun and good luck!!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I wish you could too. I hope you can. 

Just to let everyone know, we may change a few details and add some prizes as this thing takes off. I'll update that info here.


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Some ?s

If I catch a bass for the big fish pot and toss it on the ice, can I upgrade throughout the day and try for a bigger one as long as I don't kill more than 5? Is that the same for pike, cats, and eyes? If I figure right, big fish pot will be $5 x number of guys putting in for it. ( so maybe $200?)


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Big fish is what you bring to the table. As long as it's legal caught and within the rules, we are good. If you have a big bass on the ice and hook into a bigger pike, as long as you're keeping the bass, then enter the pike. And so far big fish pot is right about at that mark.


----------



## cast and shoot (Jan 7, 2011)

what the limit on number of fish we weigh in?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

We are gonna go by the number of panfish. We r having trouble procuring a scale so we will go by number of fish. Tie breakers done by a coin flip. 1 big fish per angler any species. We will tweak the details as we get closer and announce the details the morning of registration. Nothing huge, just little tweaks here and there.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Sam, maybe my eyes are fried from staring at this screen for too long, but did you list the date of the event in this post somewhere? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## BigKev (Jun 16, 2008)

Sam,
I'm the tournament director for North Coast Anglers fishing club and we have a scale that I'm sure you could use. Let me know if you are interested and I'll get it ready! 

BK


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Lightman, it's on Saturday Feb. 5th at 7am.

BigKev, I had changed it to reflect number of fish because we weren't sure if we could get a scale. That would be awesome if you could bring it. Thank you very much. I will update the rules to reflect that.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

The 2 main roads NS is rt 58 EW is rt 18....rt 162 is 5 mi south of rt 18











Jones Rd/Twnshp 5 and rt 58 lower rt corner


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Right at the bottom of the screen, just out of the picture is jones road. That is where the access is. If you want to access the north end, you gotta walk it for the tourney. And for a point of reference, the Lorain county fairgrounds are on the north end.


----------



## Hook'em N Cook'em (Jan 10, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## Knute (Jan 25, 2011)

Am I reading the rules right ? It is total number of panfish to win. There is not a set number of fish a person can enter with a minimum size only. For example 8 Perch, 8Crappie, and 8Gills can be entered with minimum size restrictions.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

We have procured a scale. We will go by weight and as long as the fish are at of bigger than the minimum, there is no limit other than bag limits by law. We will check the length of the majority of the fish as well. Panfish weight for the tourney, length on any 1 fish, any species for big fish. In the event of a big fish tie we will flip a coin.


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

I will bbe there with my dad


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I will update in the morning. Too hard to do at work. Man, this baby is takin on a life of it's own! Whoo hoo!


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey wannabitawerm, this sounds like a good time. My question is i have been to chet and frans in the past and remember the parking lot very small? Just wondering were all these cars are going to park? Cant wait should be a good time. thanks dan


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

little d said:


> Hey wannabitawerm, this sounds like a good time. My question is i have been to chet and frans in the past and remember the parking lot very small? Just wondering were all these cars are going to park? Cant wait should be a good time. thanks dan


Based on the turnout, and in the interest of space, we may do things a little differently. We may see if Becky will open a little early to allow more time for registration, as well as certifying buckets at the shop and having Joe at the upground staging guys and their gear. Kind of a shotgun start if you will. If we use the lot across the street, we will have parking, but the bait shop will get real crowded. We'll hammer out all the details for sure before the gathering and I'll announce any changes.


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Sam, I am not going to be able to attend this event. My wife's birthday is the 4th and I was informed in no uncertain terms that we were going out that Saturday LOL. She has been so good to me this ice season I have to respect her wishes on this one. So if I get to fish at all, I am going to have to stay alot closer to home. Good luck out there! It looks like it is going to be another great OGF event.

Joe


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Gotta take care of mama, Joe. I'm all over it. Have a good time and watch for the results.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

:F My "Open Seat" has been filled. I am pleased to announce that OGF Member "jhiggy11" will be my Fishing Partner for this Tournament.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Awesome. I'm glad to hear Jason will have a chance to learn a few tips from you. We've been trying to hook up but my schedule isn't very flexible.


----------

